
Show HN: I'm making a new commenting system - codecors
https://usemention.io/beta
======
codecors
Hey HN, I'm rethinking commenting system and making it more intuitive with
conversational interface. Building it from ground-up, it will 100% privacy
focused commenting system.

Also, I wanted to do something for planet earth, so I will be planting a tree
for every signup.

What do you think about it?

~~~
sansnomme
How does the tree planting bit work?

~~~
codecors
If I don't get large number of subscribers I will plant myself, else I will
contact some NGO :)

